# 1970 Judge Replica



## §treet_§peed (Jul 18, 2009)

I am looking into doing a 1970 Judge Replica. if anyone can point me in the right directions to maybe a website that has the info i will need for the parts i would greatly be appreciative.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Pretty much all you need is a car and a Judge sticker kit, right?
Last week I seen a kid with an `04 GTO who put Judge stickers on his car. Looked dumb.


----------



## §treet_§peed (Jul 18, 2009)

Rukee said:


> Pretty much all you need is a car and a Judge sticker kit, right?
> Last week I seen a kid with an `04 GTO who put Judge stickers on his car. Looked dumb.


lol that would be pretty queer to see. nah i was actually talking as far the interior options, the pull knob under the dash for the ram air, stuff like that. i wanted it to basically look identical in every aspect instead of going to autozone or pepboys and getting some stickers.


----------



## §treet_§peed (Jul 18, 2009)

i was wanting to do a 455 bored, cam and storked with a 4 speed i think 11 bolt posi rear end.


----------



## §treet_§peed (Jul 18, 2009)

any one?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

§treet_§peed said:


> i was wanting to do a 455 bored, cam and storked with a 4 speed i think 11 bolt posi rear end.


Sounds good, but I think you will have a hell of a time finding an 11 bolt, those are hard to come by. You could run a 12 bolt instead, or 10 bolt if your not putting out that much power. 10 bolt is fine as long as you don't have big gears and slicks.


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

:agree


----------

